#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  來猜隻狼狼~

## 陸合巡

這隻狼狼是這部作品裡面小陸最喜歡的一隻，請問這是哪部作品呢?這隻狼狼叫什麼名字呢?





他的身影好難截到，不是沒全身就是只閃一下，加上出場次數的關係光是兩張圖就好費勁...QAQ

提示的話就在圖圖的名字上呦喔~從某個角度來說好像是他名字的簡寫(可是小陸根本搞不清楚為什麼這個簡寫發出來的音是這個樣子OAO...??)

----------


## 陸合巡

嗚．．．已經過了半個月了還是沒被猜出來．．．

是因為小陸把他的名字簡寫拼錯了嗎？因為是WWJF而不是WWTF．．．

還是這個作品真的實在是太冷門了？

這樣的話來给點提示吧，這部作品裡經常用到micro、mezzo、macro、flation、asset、entre(這個是簡稱，全單字為entrepreneur)等等的單字

還有這隻狼狼的絕招有employee buy out和mergers & acquisition兩招

一口氣講那麼多好像就快把整部作品都講出來了．．． :jcdragon-@@: 
再猜不到的話小陸就要．．．就要．．． :jcdragon-crazy: 
好吧，就算猜不出來小陸也不能做什麼．．． :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 龍金

這部....
沒猜錯因該是C吧@@
我也很喜歡這部動畫
知名度還好吧
我也是因為我同學介紹才知道的

----------


## 陸合巡

嗚呼QWQ終於有獸猜出來了啊QWQ(歡呼
小陸好喜歡這隻狼狼>A<
雖然不知道為什麼他的名字的簡寫會是那樣OAO

----------

